# I really need Configuration Guide for Asterisk PBX Configuration Guide for Asterisk PBX book



## MoWaFiX (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*lavio Goncalves "Configuration Guide for Asterisk PBX"*

* BookSurge Publishing | 2007-04-24 | ISBN: 8590690423 | 370 pages *​


----------



## amirengineer (28 ديسمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق

http://rapidshare.com/files/228899993/asterisk_configuration_guide.pdf


----------



## MoWaFiX (28 ديسمبر 2011)

allah yebareeek feeek wa yekremak yaraaab mashkooor ya a5yyy


----------



## Marwa hammami (29 يناير 2013)

this link does'n't work please if you have an other share it 
thx


----------

